# Disk size



## ebkelsey (Jan 30, 2004)

I am looking to buy a new disk and I would like to know what is the largest size i can get that would be pull by a JD 3255 and what size would a 2955 pull without too much stress to the drivetrain. Thanks for any help you can give me.

Eric


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Eric, 

I found a little more info. that might be helpful to you. Not sure if it applies in your case, but it sure looks like it does. The tractors you have in mind should work well with the 16' disk you were asking about. Below is a spec chart that specs out hp required vs. width of disk. 

click here 

scroll down and select 637 standard or rock if you choose. Then you can compare all. The figures will pop up. 

Hope that gives you the info. you wanted! :thumbsup:


----------

